# Is it possible to negotiate salary between job offer and acceptance?



## iamcanjim (Jul 26, 2013)

I am sure this has been asked before. I have been offered a teaching job, but the salary (12,800 + free 2 bedroom apt) (in Sharjah) seems a bit low. I have 13 years experience and certification, but only a Bachelors. 

Would it be ok to counter-offer?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hopefully a teacher will come here and provide relevant response but as a general rule, never hurts to counter-offer. Negotiating is a way-of-life here.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

just to add, Sharjah is completely dry, no alcohol allowed at all if that matters to you.


----------



## iamcanjim (Jul 26, 2013)

I am a boring teetotaller, so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

iamcanjim said:


> I am sure this has been asked before. I have been offered a teaching job, but the salary (12,800 + free 2 bedroom apt) (in Sharjah) seems a bit low. I have 13 years experience and certification, but only a Bachelors.
> 
> Would it be ok to counter-offer?


Doubt it.
Once you sign, you sign.
That said, can't hurt to try.
There are lots of teachers here, and teaching salaries tend to be fairly standardised, without a great deal of movement, I'd think.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

You can always try but the school has no doubt already budgeted with incoming teaching staff etc. if the offer letter stated your salary and additional benefits it would have been more beneficial to negotiate at the time. Thats if you accepted the post already? Being offered a 2 bedroom accommodation is better than a 1 bed that is the norm. 
It also depends on what role you will be undertaking, teaching or management, and although you have teaching certification and a Bachelors a Masters can carry more leverage in negotiating. This may also be a decisive point in what salary you have been offered. 
Always try and see what they come back with then if you decide that you want to take the position on their pay scale there may be room for further negotiation for the following academic year.


----------

